# Newbie with questions!



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I would have introduced myself first, but my chickens came faster than expected. My fiancé and I were picking up two blue Silkie chicks yesterday (cute!!) and we got chatting with the lady that had them. She had loads of chicks and chickens and we told her that we had been searching for weeks everywhere for Barred Rocks. She just got in a whole bunch (50+!) of chickens in from a lady that didn't want them anymore and happened to have 4 Barred Rock/EEs that she would sell! So we ended up bringing them home a little sooner than expected. We are excited though! (Sorry for the ramble)

My question is about one of my BRs. She looks healthy physically, but she not as active as the others. She's the smallest and she was eating, drinking and pooping last night and the same this morning. She just isn't pecking around as much. She was preening and moving about, but just seems a bit different. They don't seem to pick at her. I can try an attached a picture, but am using my phone at the moment so it won't be the best. 

Picture attached: not the best, but she's the one in the front with her head up and the bed head.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow what an amazing mix they make!! My barred rocks are awesome  babies like yours still. Chickens have personalities. Some are more mellow than others, some are down right crazy!! Just keep an eye on her, maybe the move is a little rougher on her. You can always give them some save-a-chick in their water to help give them a boost while they adjust. If you see her eating, drinking, and pooping ok it's a good sign!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am a new chicken keeper too but from my research GenFoe is right on. I read amazing results for Poultry Nutri-Drench and am using it on one of my Silver Lace Wyandottes chicks who has the same behavior. It does perk her up but I do believe she is a little on the shy side by nature. Oh and thanks for reminding me I need to head on over to introductions too! Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Thank everyone! Yes, she is eating , drinking and pooping. It's as if she just wants to be last in line. But I am watching her...I think she became my fave.  

Also, I have them all in the coop, with the door open to the run, and they are staying inside. Is that normal? I've gone out an shoo'd them into the run twice, but they wander back in the coop. That okay? 

They are roughly 4 months, should I see an obvious rooster IF one were to be a rooster (they're supposedly all hens, but one is really large compared).


----------

